# Repainted Turkey Dekes (Several Pics)



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

I had some time so I decided to give the turkey dekes a make over. Overall, it really didn't take very long, but I did not go into great detail. I used some acrylic paints for some shine.

Old Feather Flex Before









Old Feather Flex After









New Feather Flex Dekes&#8230;.one painted.









Close Up of New Feather Flex









Feather Flex Jake Before









Feather Flex Jake After









Feather Flex Bubba Before









Feather Flex Bubba After









B-Mobile With Some Touch Up


----------

